# PCSX2



## GÎµff (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer PCSX2 sur mon mac, mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai télécharger le logiciel et quand je clique pour l'ouvrir, pcsx2 ne s'ouvre pas (il fonctionne avec X11 qui s'ouvre lui, par contre). J'ai cherché sur google web/vidéo pour des tutos, savoir comment configurer l'émulateur, mais je ne trouve rien de bien explicite. 

De plus, voici ce que m'affiche X11 quand je lance pcsx2



> dyld: Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Library/Frameworks/Cg.framework/Cg
> Referenced from: /Applications/pcsx2.app/Contents/Resources/pcsx2/./pcsx2
> Reason: image not found
> pcsx2.sh: line 2:  1212 Trace/BPT trap          ./pcsx2


Merci de votre aide


----------



## edd72 (30 Mai 2011)

Tu as une carte Nvidia et tu as installé le framework nécessaire, comme indiqué ici?
http://pcsx2mac.net/guide/


----------



## GÎµff (30 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai pas installé de framework, non... Je le fais, merci


----------



## GÎµff (30 Mai 2011)

Voila, j'ai installé ce qu'il faut.
Voici ce qu'il met maintenant : 



> F1 - save state
> (Shift +) F2 - cycle states
> F3 - load state
> PCSX2 beta (r2620254) - compiled on Jan 27 2011
> ...



Je ne sais plus tellement quoi faire maintenant


----------



## Pazuzal (18 Février 2012)

Un gros UP car je suis exactement dans le meme cas ...


----------

